# Comic relief



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Don't forget Comic Relief this year. Just £5 can help a disabled African learn the difference between an intruder and his girlfriend!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

lol :-D


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

[smiley=rifle.gif] :lol:


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

basky said:


> Don't forget Comic Relief this year. Just £5 can help a disabled African learn the difference between an intruder and his girlfriend!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## merloc (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha!


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Why are emojis spelt and not shown ? [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)

lol


----------

